# My first year as a home haunter



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I've finally gotten around to putting pictures in an album here.....
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=200

It's small - but we've got a ton of room to grow. We had such a good time doing our haunt and can't wait until next year. I humbly welcome any/all opinions or comments. Thanks for all the amazing ideas and friendships.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your scarecrow looks so happy and those skellies on break look like they just got back from an all-night bender I like the lantern lighting the driveway and the boarding on the windows of the house. Your son on stilts looks great.

You certainly do have space to grow into with that yard (so nice to have that kind of space) - my guess is, you'll find a way to use more of it every year.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

WOW! very nice I can.t believe this is your first year. I wish I had half of the stuff you have my first year. I think you are off to a great start. And a talking greeter no less. Nicely done. I wish I had as much room as you guys have to set up props. There is a lot of potential there. Is the Ghost a FCG? I finally added one this year and people are still talking about it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You did a very job for your 1st year!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Elaine you did an amazing job! I love the greeter and the tombstone with the face on it was so cool! Nice touch with the wood cemetary sign! My favorite is your pumpkin scarecrow. I want to attempt that for next halloween. I have to say for your first time using paper mache you did a great job. I see you did a prop using the Great Stuff.  It is an easy project that looks really gross, but in a good way. OH and the dollar box was a steal, nice job on what you did with it.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

That's amazingly impressive for a first timer! Major kudos to you! Excellent job on the lighting and I loved the boarded windows (just to mention a few). I can't wait to see what you come up with next year...be sure and share!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

excellent start right off the bat!
And you do have tons of room! have fun with it!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great job, love your pumpkin rot, and you got the box for a dollar, what a deal! very good looking haunt, especially for a first timer!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks great Elaine! That's waaaay better than my first year.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Somehow I know that haunt will grow in leaps and bounds


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice Job Sharpie! Looks like you had alot of fun with it, and I can definitely see the potential of that yard.

The barn front is just BEGGING to have some sort of ominous projection running on it all night.....(hint-hint)


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind words and feedback. This is the most fun I've had in a long time (not sure if that's pathetic or not). We're already thinking of what we'd like to add for next year, and maybe eventually we'll have a walk-thru path in the woods beyond the back yard.

hpropman - no, our ghost wasn't a FCG - but we hope to upgrade him for next year.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job for a first haunt. I like the dismembered body (just what happened to the upper half?). Looks like you have lots of room to grow. Did you get many ToTs? It looked like you live out in the woods.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

We had 12 ToT's - and that was with an article in our local weekly paper. We were very excited - being off the beaten path and all. We hope those 12 tell a friend or two and we at least double next year. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks awesome for being your first year, cant wait to see what you do next year!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great job So..
you have spooky woods too
your scarecrow looks great lit up
my fav pic is light on the tree it looks spooky


----------

